# Sticky  Diy!



## Ciddian

You asked for it and Holocon was kind enough to make it for us! 

So.. If anyone has any threads they want in the DIY section please let me know. I'll be going through them.

If you think the DIY thread is a good one, try to remember to rate it with the option at the top of the thread.

*Tips*


 Try to make DIY threads photos heavy
 Try to keep guides in this section
 Make notes on everything! ^_^ Suppliers, brands you used.. Drying times.. etc etc.
Try to make your DIY as helpful as you can to someone who might wanna put it to good use.


----------



## twoheadedfish

sunstars kaon betta tank thread for sure. DIY background. i would suggest changing the name of the thread once it's in the DIY section to avoid confusion.


----------



## Sunstar

Kaon's tank could be put in here if you'd like... I am doing a DIY now, but I forgot to take photos...... I'lll take some now, and get more details... not sure if it will work, but we can see.


----------



## Ciddian

Would that be okay sunstar? I friggin love your DIY's O_O


----------



## Sunstar

That's fine with me.


----------



## ameekplec.

Acrylic and supplies:

Plastic World (West end)
http://www.plasticworld.ca/
1140 Sheppard Ave West, Unit 8
Downsview, Ontario, M3K 2A6
416-630-6745

Warehoused Plastic Sales: (Multiple stores)
http://www.theplasticstore.com/
GTA East (Head Office)
8-90 Venture Dr
Scarborough, ON
M1B 3L6
(416) 281-4300 1-800-268-6784

GTA West
9-100 Wilkinson Rd
Brampton, ON
L6T 4Y9
(905) 456-1579

Ontario West
975 Bleams Road
Kitchener, ON
N2E 3Z5
(519) 725-6111


----------



## CICHthis

For all you reefers out there:

BWI Plumbing, Tyler is very helpful:

http://www.bwiplumbing.com/index.php

1750 Harbour St / 53 Holliday Dr
Whitby, Ontario, Canada 
(905)260-6149


----------

